# Medicare Advantage plan or Dual eligibility Plan.



## jinitshah712@gmail.com (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi

I am curious, patient with Medicare advantage plan Such as Medicare plus blue and Dual Eligibility plan, Should I bill to advantage plan or do I have to bill to Medicare and Medicaid after billing advantage plan. Please advise. 

Jinit


----------



## srelre (Mar 16, 2019)

*Bill Advantage Plan*

These plans are also known as "Replacement Plans" Meaning it totally replaces traditional Medicare Part A&B.  When a patient has an Advantage plan and they are "Dual eligible" or also "QMB" Qualifying Medicare Beneficiary this means that they have Medicare and Medicaid.  So to answer your question, you would only bill the Advantage Plan which should automatically crossover to Medicaid."  I hope this helps

Sonja R Ewing


----------



## tolsen (Jul 20, 2022)

When billing a Dual plan must you submit a claim to Medicaid once the Medicare dual plan has processed the claim?


----------

